# Thrush remedy?



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Pete Ramey, the barefoot trimmer, recommended Lysol soaks and a homemade "goo" of Triple Antibiotic and Athelete's foot cream (1% Clomtrimazole).

Here a page with different hoof soaking product recommendations. I use White Lightening myself, but it's not cheap.
Total Balance Natural Hoof Care

Info and video on Pete's Goo:
Equine Thrush Treatment Tips & Pete?s Goo | Soulful Equine?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thank you. I'll definitely try that.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

When we got my mini she had it severly in all 4 hooves, We sprayed iodine into the bottoms of the hoof, (the kind of iodine that can be put onto calf umbilical(sp?) cords if thats any different to normal stuff haha) and it cleared up within 4 days I never thought it would work that quick and she hasn't had it since, I've also been told that it hardens up the hoof, and she's got darn hard hooves that little thing haha.

If you put iodine on just be sure not to get the coronet bands with it as I've been told that can burn.

We stood her on concrete for a few minutes afterwards so it could dry on her hooves and not get dirt etc stuck to it


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Regular and correct trimming; more frequent if needed to stop thrush from getting ahead of you. Probably every 3 weeks? Depending. Could be even weekly in some cases. Mine was  'cause I was a dum-dum.

Daily picking, scrubbing with stiff brush and lysol. Let stand for 5 minutes; rinse, dry and apply ointment of triple antibiotic, athlete's foot and zinc creams. I am FINALLY getting ahead of this at my place. Whew!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You need something a little more intense than dilute bleach solution of the thrush is that bad. Tomorrow Dry Cow mastitis treatment works wonders, but you'll have to get a farrier in to trim up the necrotic stuff and clean up the frog and sole.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I called my farrier and he said he'll be in the beginning of next week to help fix him up so, that's taken care of.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Every time our farrier comes out, Dancer has a touch of thrush. Not bad (according to the farrier) but OH the SMELL! Farrier says he has seen more thrush in the last two years than he's seen in his entire life. Apparently Dancer's thrush is very minor, just peristent. 

We've used the bleach solution - diluted 50-50. It works just as well as the thrush buster, fungaway and coppertox that I've tried, and is a lot cheaper. 

Our other horses only have a touch of thrush once in a while, Dancer is just stubborn, I guess. It probably didn't help that she was horrible about having her feet messed with when we first got her. The farrier could work with her feet, but only if I held her and kept her preoccupied. It was virtually impossible for me to work with her feet by myself, and when we first got Dancer, everyone else in the family was terrified of her. (Seriously, no ground manners AT ALL!) I'm able to work with her feet now, if I'm quick enough - she has little patience for me. Hopefully eventually I'll get ahead of the thrush...one of these days.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

dee said:


> Every time our farrier comes out, Dancer has a touch of thrush. Not bad (according to the farrier) but OH the SMELL! Farrier says he has seen more thrush in the last two years than he's seen in his entire life. Apparently Dancer's thrush is very minor, just peristent.
> 
> We've used the bleach solution - diluted 50-50. It works just as well as the thrush buster, fungaway and coppertox that I've tried, and is a lot cheaper.
> 
> Our other horses only have a touch of thrush once in a while, Dancer is just stubborn, I guess. It probably didn't help that she was horrible about having her feet messed with when we first got her. The farrier could work with her feet, but only if I held her and kept her preoccupied. It was virtually impossible for me to work with her feet by myself, and when we first got Dancer, everyone else in the family was terrified of her. (Seriously, no ground manners AT ALL!) I'm able to work with her feet now, if I'm quick enough - she has little patience for me. Hopefully eventually I'll get ahead of the thrush...one of these days.


Beau, is prone to getting thrush so, this isn't the first time that I have had to battle with it. I've battled it 4 times within the last couple of months. 

Bleach solution diluted with what exactly? Do you dilute it with water or?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Just water. My farrier uses it full strength, but his aim is better than mine, and he has me to hold Dancer for him. I only have me to hold Dancer for me, so its a little harder.

You do have to make sure that you only get the bleach on the bottom of the hoof. If any gets on the skin, it can cause burning. Sometimes, if I get it a little to strong or if it gets on a sensitive spot, Dancer will make a beeline for the pond when I turn her loose...


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Okay, so 50% bleach and 50% water. that sounds simple enough. I would have someone be able to hold him so and he's pretty good with his feet being messed with. Farrier comes out tomorrow because, i asked if he could do it sooner


----------



## Jump (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree with the mastitis cream!! works great, and is easy to apply with the tube it comes in!


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> You need something a little more intense than dilute bleach solution of the thrush is that bad. Tomorrow Dry Cow mastitis treatment works wonders, but you'll have to get a farrier in to trim up the necrotic stuff and clean up the frog and sole.


Agreewith Bubba, I have had the best results with the mastitis treatment.
Treat once a day on severe cases for a week then as you see a slight improvement treat every other day till healed. Good Luck.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bleach will kill off good bacteria and frog material. Mastitis cream or Pete's Goo will not harm the frog or skin around the hoof. You should scrub the bottom of the foot with dawn, betadine scrub, or even better, "Hibaclense" wound cleaning scub. (I think that's how you spell it. It's in the first aid area at most drug stores.) Once the foot is really clean, then use whatever good topical you want.

Of course, who has time or the ability to scrub a foot that clean (I'm on all dirt!), but it will make things heal faster if you can.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I completely agree with Luvs2ride. Please don't use bleach as it does kill the good bacteria. Lysol will not. Just make sure that you use the yellow lysol.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thanks everyone. Lysol? like just spray plain lysol?


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

No, you want the bottled liquid. Only the original yellow kind. Mix it with water according to the bottle directions. I think that it is 2oz per gallon. Then pour it in a bucket or hoof soaking boot and let your horse stand in it for 15 to 30 minutes. A gallon will last you 3 or 4 soakings. This is the website of my barefoot trimmer. She is wonderful and even if you do not do barefoot, she has lots of great information on her site. Total Balance Natural Hoof Care


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

@ luvs2ride I just realized that you posted the same website. Do you use Anita or did you just come across her site on the web? She was just at the farm a couple of weeks ago. She is a neat person and really knows her stuff!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

RATHER BE RIDING said:


> @ luvs2ride I just realized that you posted the same website. Do you use Anita or did you just come across her site on the web? She was just at the farm a couple of weeks ago. She is a neat person and really knows her stuff!


I'm in Arkansas and trim my own. Her web site is a good one with lots of information on it.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

wow, that's a very informative website. I am going to buy lysol tomorrow morning and soak his hoof in warm water as well. Thank You


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

@beauforever23 - Just curious if you tried the lysol and if it worked for you.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

i didn't use the lysol. my farrier came in and he gave me something that has removed the thrush and i haven't had to deal with it since the last time.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

The best thing I have found for Thrush is Sugardine. Sugardine is a mixture of Vet strength Iodine and granulated Sugar off a grocery store shelf. It is a home remedey that is an ages old-timers poultice. Mix Iodine and Sugar to the consistency of thick Honey or slightly thicker than liquid Molasses. You'll need infant-sized disposable diapers and a strong durable tape such as wide duct tape. Pack the frog and sole of the hoof with the Sugardine place a folded baby diaper to fit just the frog and sole then wrap the hoof with all the tape it takes to secure the diaper in place. Taking care to not wrap the tape above the coronet band. It might be necessary to add more tape to keep the whole thing in place. Re-dress daily. Also once a day soak the hoof in a bucket or equivalent filled with Epsom Salts and warm water for no less than 30 minutes at a time.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

I use pure apple cider vinegar with about 20 drops of tea tree oil in a spray bottle. Works amazing and its natural.


----------



## penylove8 (Feb 2, 2010)

my tb has thrush from all the rains that have been going on lately and my farrier,sorry if i misspell that, said the best thing he has seen to use is call THRUSH BUSTER. i have been using it for the past week and it seems to be working great. maybe you can try that, if they dont have it at your local supply store you can find it on ebay.

hope that helps! good luck!

amanda


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I have thrush buster at my barn but, my farrier has already given me something a couple of weeks ago, that has already proven it works. I put it on once in the morning and once at night in the hooves that have acquired the thrush and in about 3-4 days tops it had gone away.


----------

